# Drucker und iPhone 4



## ludala (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen. Bin neu hier und hoffentlich könnt ihr mir weiter helfen. 

Ich habe einen Drucker Brother MFC295CN und ein iPhone 4. So, nun wollte ich gerne direkt vom iPhone zb Mails ausdrucken. Hab mir die app eprint geladen und der Drucker wurde auch gefunden. Wenn ich nun etwas drucken will meldet zwar der Drucker Datenempfang aber das iPhone bringt nach ca 1 Minute die Meldung Kommunikationsfehler Druckerverbindungen überprüfen. 
Der Drucker hat ja kein Wireless aber ich habe ihn mit einem LAN Kabel an einem WLAN Router angeschlossen. Mit dem iPhone gehe ich über diesen Router auch drahtlos ins Internet. 
Im Internet habe ich jetzt von einem Wireless Print Server gelesen an dem man den Drucker anschliessen kann um den Drucker drahtlos zu machen. 
Funktioniert das wirklich und ist überhaupt der MFC295CN dafür geeignet**** Oder hat jemand eine Idee warum das drucken über den Router nicht funktioniert****

Hab mich auch schon an Brother selber gewandt aber die Antwort war nur dass der Drucker nicht AirPrint fähig sei. Das weiß ich doch selber auch ******!

Kann mir von euch jemand weiter helfen****?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. Juli 2011)

Hi ludala,

Laut der Brother FAQ sollte dein Drucker auch über das iPhone druckbereit sein. Vielleicht hast du nur die falsche App heruntergeladen; auf o.g. Webseite ist die richtige verlinkt.

Viel Erfolg,
Markus


----------



## ludala (31. Juli 2011)

Hi Markus
Danke für deine Antwort. Die App iPrint&Scan habe ich auch schon geladen nur kann ich über diese App nur Fotos oder Anhänge bei Mails drucken und scannen. Das funktioniert auch, aber die eigentliche Mail kann ich so nicht drucken. Bei ePrint kann ich die Mail in die Zwischenablage kopieren und, wenn's funktionieren würde, drucken.


----------

